# Company of Heroes (Steam) startet nicht



## skinner! (21. Dezember 2012)

Guten Abend.

Habe mir vor kurzem das Humble THQ Bundle gegönnt, zu dem ja auch unter anderem Company of Heroes gehört. Habs mir runtergeladen, aber wenn ich nun auf "Spielen" klicke, startet es nicht.
 Es passiert einfach gar nichts. Dateien wurden auch schon verifiziert, aber Steam konnte keine Fehler finden. 
Hat jemand ne Ahnung, wie ich das Spiel ans laufen kriege?

Gruß, skinner


----------



## Gerophima (21. Dezember 2012)

Du musst die "XThread.dll" austauschen, Steam installiert eine defekte.
http://www.franken-online.de/darylvanhorne/coh/XThread.dll


----------



## skinner! (21. Dezember 2012)

Danke!  Gibt es für das Spiel eigentlich einen No-Intro-Fix oder eine Texturmod?

Gruß, skinner


----------



## Gerophima (21. Dezember 2012)

Es gibt den Mod "Blitzkrieg" dieser fügt neue Einheiten etc. ein. Ich kann ihn nur empfehlen. Aber bessere Texturen gibt's es nicht, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## skinner! (21. Dezember 2012)

Eigentlich schade  . Wie viel FPS erreichst du eigentlich bei dem Spiel? 
Ich komme mit einer GTX570 und einem Phenom II X6 1055T bei maximalen Settings und achtfachem CSAA maximal auf 50 FPS im Benchmark...

Gruß, skinner


----------



## Gerophima (21. Dezember 2012)

Also ich kam mit meiner 680GTX nicht unter 60FPS. Außer wenn ich Aufnehme, dann habe ich genau soviele Bilder wie in Fraps eingestellt sind. Was eigentlich seltsam ist.


----------



## skinner! (22. Dezember 2012)

Zieht aber ganz schön viel, für ein Spiel von 2006. ^^


----------



## Gerophima (23. Dezember 2012)

Liegt halt an der Programmierung etc.
Guck dir Battlefield an.


----------

